# Hey ladies, quick style question.



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a bit of discussion on the roadbike forum with regard to men riding in sleeveless jersey's. It seems one of the ladies there says they make her "want to vomit". Assuming the guy doesn't have any gross deformities on the upper arms and doesn't have a farmer tan is it that bad. I have to admit this is a bit self serving because I wear them sometimes and I don't need another reason to send women running the other way. Guys need not respond because well......I don't care what guys think. So, good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

wear what makes you happy.

You are either hot or not, the sleeve length on the jersey is irrelevant.


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

*There are people on those things?*

I check out the bikes not the rider, so I wouldnt notice.


----------



## amg (Nov 8, 2004)

You would look silly in one if it was cold or raining. Dress according to the weather and ride comfort, not fashion. Well, except don't dress like the guys who tuck their t-shirts into bike shorts. That's just wrong.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

They tend to look... not so good on some guys. HOWEVER - if you have nice enough arms, the more of them you're showing the better. 

But wear whatever you're comfortable and don't worry about it. Plus, as a general rule, confidence and being truly comfortable with yourself is probably the sexiest attribute you can have.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmmm........I never really notice if a guy's wearing sleeveless or short sleeves. Either way, I can get a good look at muscular biceps. And even the heavier guys have muscular biceps. Even the skinnier ones do, too, guess it just comes from being a biker.....

....I'm sorry, what was the question again??


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a sucker for a nice set of biceps...but there's no hiding in a sleeveless jersey. If the arms are nice, I'm all for it...but if there's something like..heaven forbid..hair on the shoulder, then..no thanks.

I'll forgive tan lines though.

Sabine


----------



## phoenixrider (Mar 19, 2005)

*depends on where you are*

down here (phoenix, arizona) is too hot in the summer - like this morning (yikes!) and a lot of riders, women and men go sleeveless. like someone else said: if you have hairy upper arms and shoulder, PLEASE cover up!!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Rivet said:


> There is a bit of discussion on the roadbike forum with regard to men riding in sleeveless jersey's. It seems one of the ladies there says they make her "want to vomit". Assuming the guy doesn't have any gross deformities on the upper arms and doesn't have a farmer tan is it that bad. I have to admit this is a bit self serving because I wear them sometimes and I don't need another reason to send women running the other way. Guys need not respond because well......I don't care what guys think. So, good, bad, indifferent?


I couldn't care less what a guy wears when he rides, as long as he can, well. Style points aren't bought at the bike shop. That little fact is way too often ellusive to roadies.

Roadies can be _such _ a pain in the ass.


----------



## susannyny (Sep 7, 2004)

Rivet,

I've seen guys look smoking in sleeveless jersey's. I've also seen guys look not so hot in them. I'm happy to say that I never felt the urge to go and vomit regardless of which category they fell into.

You want to go sleeveless ..... go sleeveless!

In all likelihood, you wouldn't want to be involved with a woman who felt compelled to vomit based on your jersey selection.



Susan



Rivet said:


> There is a bit of discussion on the roadbike forum with regard to men riding in sleeveless jersey's. It seems one of the ladies there says they make her "want to vomit". Assuming the guy doesn't have any gross deformities on the upper arms and doesn't have a farmer tan is it that bad. I have to admit this is a bit self serving because I wear them sometimes and I don't need another reason to send women running the other way. Guys need not respond because well......I don't care what guys think. So, good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Never notice either*

If it is hot, dress accordingly. I generally would prefer not to see any massive amounts of underarm hair, esp if there is deoderant in it ....ick. Otherwise, be comfortable. just silly being overly hot in the summer for fashion when you are coated in mud. If you don't like what someone is wearing, don't look pricks


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

hair is hair, doesn't bother me too much. My mate's grown a little more over the years, such is life.

that "vomit" comment was a little strange, whassup with that?

formica


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Just go ride. That's the most attractive thing you can do.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I second that opinion, about guys needing to keep the body-hair thing under control. They don't need to be roadie-smooth, just not caveman-retro, either!


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

IMO, sleeveless is okay as long as you aren't afraid to trim your pit hair!


----------



## Echs_gal (May 12, 2005)

scubaklook said:


> I check out the bikes not the rider, so I wouldnt notice.


 Same Here!


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

what about a thong? I like to wear my mum's thong on the trail.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

Neen said:


> IMO, sleeveless is okay as long as you aren't afraid to trim your pit hair!


Ditto.

Anyone freaked out to the point of vomiting because of a sleeveless jersey has (a)A low 'gag reflex' threshhold  or (b)is very superficial.  Seems to me a person I would not give 2 hoots about. Wear what YOU like. Then the women attracted to you will be seeing the real you. Putting on airs is, IMO, stupid.

Rita


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

i like muscles


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

phoenixrider said:


> down here (phoenix, arizona) is too hot in the summer - like this morning (yikes!) and a lot of riders, women and men go sleeveless. like someone else said: if you have hairy upper arms and shoulder, PLEASE cover up!!


Hey, if you don't like the hair, stop dating mammals.


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

Rivet said:


> Guys need not respond because well......I don't care what guys think.


Yeah, I mean, why would you want to ask the ones who actually wear them and who this topic is about?? That would make too much sense.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

only if you wear arm warmers with your sleeveless jersey!


very THEXY


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

wot about if me just lob me sauasage out on the trail?

if dat thexy?


----------



## juliebeanpie (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm unclear as to why it matters what you wear on the trail. Did you need to impress "vomit girl" for some reason? Please don't get mad, but my husband and I call what road bikers wear "plumage". The outfits people have on to go for a Sunday ride, as if they were in Tour de France or something. Anything comfortable should be the way to go....


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

For heaven's sake, WHO CARES!?! So *I *might have to look at some hairly lump of less-than-beefcake manflesh.... *THEY* have to look at my less-than-pornstar butt in lycra before passing me. My sincere advice: PEOPLE, JUST GET OVER IT AND RIDE!


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

*Why trim....*



Neen said:


> IMO, sleeveless is okay as long as you aren't afraid to trim your pit hair!


....when you can braid? That seems to tidy things up a bit.....


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Rivet,

I am amazed you even care. I am a male and I certainly welcome any looks a female would throw my way, but I would never dress to fit an image. The only requirement I have is that the jersey must not flop in the wind. 

Having said that, I don't own any sleeveless jerseys. But I think I going to buy me some and liberate my arms a little.  Hopefully nobody will vomit ... and don't you ladies worry about pit hair either. I shave there. It is an old habit from my bodybuilding days.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

I read that thread. Thought it was weird, Vonteity is normally right on the money with her posts, but I thought she was showing a bit of a psychotic edge that day. 

As you can see from my avatar, my husband is allowed to wear sleeveles jerseys, that is, if he had any interest whatsoever in asking my or anyone else's opinion about what to wear!

So cut off those sleeves and be cool! (i'm pretty sure you can't race roadie in them though, right?)


----------

